
Show HN: Homepagr.com, an information-dense “new tab” page - memset
https://www.homepagr.com/
======
memset
Hi! I created this to scratch my own itch, which was to keep track and
organize all of the links that I use on a daily basis. For example, at work, I
have a section for a project which has links to our Figmas, requirements
documents, JIRA boards, and git repos in one section.

It has a browser extension, and also allows you to share your link list with
other users.

Right now it is free (hopefully one day it can pay for itself...)

Would love your feedback!

